# LS MT125 Backhoe is a Digging Machine



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

I did a video the other day of my LS MT125 digging through some tough rocky dirt. I was digging a trench at a friends house to bury electric line to her water pump. Any day I can dig in the dirt is a good day.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Not quite a full tilt backhoe, but for its size, I'm impressed! Those LS units are awesome machines.


----------



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Not quite a full tilt backhoe, but for its size, I'm impressed! Those LS units are awesome machines.


It is defiantly not a full size backhoe, but for it size, it will really work. The backhoe is almost to strong for the tractor.


----------

